

Why Do People Hate Their Jobs - ekin
https://medium.com/keep-learning-keep-growing/why-do-people-hate-their-jobs-d021a4b4ad72

======
wwweston
Health Experts Recommend Standing Up At Desk, Leaving Office, Never Coming
Back:

[http://www.theonion.com/articles/health-experts-recommend-
st...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/health-experts-recommend-standing-up-
at-desk-leavi,37957/)

If you can't, though, take a read of David Foster Wallace's 2005 Kenyon
commencement address:

[http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~drkelly/DFWKenyonAddress2005.pdf](http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~drkelly/DFWKenyonAddress2005.pdf)

It offers a contrasting (if not necessarily more correct) view of the day-to-
day grind and other kinds of power you can exert over it beyond simply walking
out.

------
joezydeco
Same author, exact same story, 1 day later. If at first you don't get the
clicks, try try again?

[https://medium.com/life-
learning/i-quit-c975aac36408](https://medium.com/life-
learning/i-quit-c975aac36408)

~~~
Serene
it was submitted two years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5572765](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5572765)

and yesterday too:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9122788](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9122788)

------
army
This made a lot more sense when I saw who the author was...

